# Board will be open soon..



## Road Guy (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi All,

Hope the exams went well, we will shortly open the boards, be mindfull of what you post. Please dont post anything that may even resemble an exam question.

Dont even post something similar to. "How did you solve the one problem with the mule and the number of water buckets?"


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 27, 2009)

RG speaks the truth.

Don't be that one guy who got busted by NCEES the other year.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 27, 2009)

> Dont even post something similar to. "How did you solve the one problem with the mule and the number of water buckets?"


That was an easy one - all you had to do was take the square root of the toaster oven!

Remember folks, NCEES is watching (Hi Tim!), as are the mods.


----------



## Sschell (Apr 27, 2009)

what about the question about the guy with the thing in that place?


----------



## craftlady07 (Apr 27, 2009)

dude said:


> what about the question about the guy with the thing in that place?


can I just say it was hard


----------



## frazil (Apr 27, 2009)

dude said:


> what about the question about the guy with the thing in that place?






craftlady07 said:


> can I just say it was hard



:Locolaugh: Well said!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 27, 2009)

Haha awesome!!


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 27, 2009)

craftlady07 said:


> can I just say it was hard


That reminds me of a joke... kinda off color.

These three nuns pass away. They are at the pearly gates standing before St. Peter. St. Peter says, in order to enter Heaven, you must correctly answer one question. St. Peter proceeds to ask the first nun:

Who was the first man on Earth? She says "Ah, that's an easy one... Adam." Bells start to ring and the gates open and she enters.

St. Peter proceeds to ask the second nun; Who was the first woman on Earth? She says "No problem... Eve." Bells start to ring and the gates open and she enters.

St. Peter then asks the third nun; What was the first thing the first woman said to the first man? She says "Boy, that's hard"... Bells start to ring and the gates open and she enters.

Just a little humor after test weekend. Hope everyone does well.


----------



## dastuff (Apr 27, 2009)

Congrats all!!! You thought the test was hard? Now enjoy waiting 3 friggin month's to find out how you did


----------



## Sschell (Apr 27, 2009)

^don't worry... you can always come to engineerboards.com to help pass the time!


----------



## cement (Apr 27, 2009)

it kept me from going :tardbang:


----------



## craftlady07 (Apr 29, 2009)

dastuff said:


> Congrats all!!! You thought the test was hard? Now enjoy waiting 3 friggin month's to find out how you did


I survived the wait from october to december, I think I can survive now until june.

My motto is, it is what it is, I can't do anything to change the outcome now so I'm not gonna waste any time worrying about it (of course if someone can remind me I said this around June 20th that would be great). thanks. :blush:


----------

